# Stunt fish growth ?



## CichlidsTank (Sep 27, 2009)

I bought a small yellow lab from a petstore whos tanks were in bad condition, where they probably didn't do water changes.

When I brought him home and added him to my 55 gallon tank he never grew any bigger over the whole year that I had him. He stayed a total of 2" the whole time and didn't grow.

I was doing biweekly water changes at the time.

Was his growth completely stunted? If so, how does this happen? Is there any way to un-stunt his growth?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

once stunted, their growth can be slowed considerably... but over time the fish will grow. Make sure your tank's water is very clean and very well oxygenated. Two biggest reasons IME for a lack of growth in fish was oxygen and tank cleanliness. Aggression from other fish would rank third for me...

genetics and food are IMHO a distant 4th and 5th IME.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Poor fish....

I might add a bubbler, to help oxygenate the tank.


----------



## redtop72 (Jun 7, 2010)

Alot of breeders tend to over crowd juvi sized fish to get the most out of tank space. This also will stunt the growth. Once a pet store buys the fish, they also over crowd for the same reasons. I have a yellow lab that is the same way and she is one of my best breeding female and her fry get as big as her in 6months(2-3 inches). There is no telling how long the original breeder had this fish in a crowded tank befor the shop purchased it. If its healthy let it be.


----------

